# ALOT of Herping pics (feedback wanted!)



## richoman_3 (Nov 1, 2011)

Went back to my spot the other day on an overcast day to get some pics of skinks ,
worked out good and im very pleased!!!
i took alot of videos but relised i had them all on a low size thats why they have been all coming out crap  (relised that before the bird video!), so didnt put much up...

I want feedback on the skink shots  

to start it off the freddos,

Spotted Marsh Frogs were really common...















escaping :O







these Banjo Frogs had buried themselves underneath heavy rocks so i needed to look twice to see a little foot uncovered.
















baby Brown Snake, just found the one.
















Bougainville's Skink, found a few of these, but they are so fast, i find them to inhabit large flat rocks in loose soil where they burrow themselves, you only see a tiny bit of them uncovered but bloody hell these things can burrow fast !!!







and a video of how fast they are

[video=youtube;4TQ2RplQs90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TQ2RplQs90[/video]



Eastern Three-Lined Skink (acritoscincus duperreyi), only found the one and very pleased with how the pics turned out ! (feedback wanted)




























Robust Striped Skink (ctenotus robustus) was the main goal of this trip and very happy with the pics  , these 2 in the pics were about 9cm, though i saw some big 20cm ones which got away! (feedback wanted)






































lighting isnt too good in this pic but its a nice pose







Garden Skink...








And a video of some cute birdies !!!

[video=youtube;Qpv3HYHpvdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpv3HYHpvdI[/video]



also saw but didnt get pics were Little Whip Snakes, Blueys, Marbled Geckos and Jacky Dragons.

i also found a golden skink at the spot ive been at 1000000 times... i only saw a glimpse of it and it was about 7cm and full gold, which really took me back as i dont think theres anything like that where its found and ive certainly never seen one even though i go there every week :S, i either think it was a Southern Water Skink or Swamp Skink ... really keen to find it again...

so yeah, would like some feedback on the skink pics  
Nick


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice finds mate some great photography here. Gold sounds like a Eulamprus quoyii to me.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice pics. Maybe find a new species before you post another herping thread, yeah?


----------



## harley0402 (Nov 1, 2011)

mad pics, but i dont think that the snake is a baby brown, it looks more like a grey snake but i may be wrong


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 1, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Nice pics. Maybe find a new species before you post another herping thread, yeah?



could you just even try to find a herp even thought you have 50 around you yeah? 

its a brown harley


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 1, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> could you just even try to find a herp even thought you have 50 around you yeah?


I dont see you finding baby redbellies 

Anyway nice pics.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 1, 2011)

haha ...
going out to find them soon though, know a few spots


----------



## harley0402 (Nov 1, 2011)

i have never seen a brown snake like that before


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 1, 2011)

its a baby 
it looks very similiar to little whip snakes which are also found in the area and are the same size, though the browns have that orange stripe well above the eyes while little whips have one before the eyes and after the snout.. also the browns are a much more dull colour and little whips scales are a bit bigger and different shape
they also have the same behaviour which is to trash around when seen, though the browns seem to try and defend themselves more while little whips curl into a ball and try to hide there heads
brown







Lil whip







see the difference?


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice.. (Feedback Given!)


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks guys ...


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 2, 2011)

In my opinion the first shot of the eastern three lined skink was the best! But you need a DSLR bro to give you complete control over what you are doing... By the way the depth of field is good on most of them! and it's good you are getting a low angle of all the herps caus they look so much better!


----------



## harley0402 (Nov 2, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> its a baby
> it looks very similiar to little whip snakes which are also found in the area and are the same size, though the browns have that orange stripe well above the eyes while little whips have one before the eyes and after the snout.. also the browns are a much more dull colour and little whips scales are a bit bigger and different shape
> they also have the same behaviour which is to trash around when seen, though the browns seem to try and defend themselves more while little whips curl into a ball and try to hide there heads
> brown
> ...




lol yeah, thats cool, thanks


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 2, 2011)

jordanmulder said:


> In my opinion the first shot of the eastern three lined skink was the best! But you need a DSLR bro to give you complete control over what you are doing... By the way the depth of field is good on most of them! and it's good you are getting a low angle of all the herps caus they look so much better!



thanks 
yeah thats my fave aswell


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 2, 2011)

Very nice Nick


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 4, 2011)

thank you josh 



some more brown pics










i was only 10cm away when i took this  (thats why head is outta focus)







one of the banjo frogs stood up and tried to make it self look intimidating, pic is crap though


----------

